# Cheesy Goodness ABT's



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

I decided I needed a snack while preparing dinner, so I thought why not some ABT's. I had some jalapeno's at home.

This was my first time doing 'em boat style. Basically just filled with cream cheese and shredded cheddar with bacon lovingly laid on top like a blanket to keep 'em nice and cozy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






First pic is when they were put on the drum, second is when they were done 2 hrs later.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 14, 2010)

I will take a couple !!!  Good looking abt's !


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2010)

I spent all that money on a ABT rack and just jones at all the boat style ABT's on here. I must configure a new purpose for that rack now!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my that looks tasty


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I'm hungry. I have a family get together this weekend, I think I found my "dish to pass"!  Thanx!


----------



## rdknb (Jun 14, 2010)

I just love ABT's and yours look great


----------



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. At first I thought I might have problems because I didn't wrap the bacon, but it stuck pretty well.

@meateater. Don't feel bad. I made myself a rack as well, but after trying these boat style, I prefer 'em this way. You get twice as many for the same amount of peppers


----------



## new2que (Jul 12, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Thanks everyone. At first I thought I might have problems because I didn't wrap the bacon, but it stuck pretty well.
> 
> @meateater. Don't feel bad. I made myself a rack as well, but after trying these boat style, I prefer 'em this way. You get twice as many for the same amount of peppers


So you'd recommend em that way?  We do them boat style but I was thinking they may be better whole... hmm, the inner-conflict!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for posting!


----------



## ak1 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've done them both ways. After doing them boat style, I think I prefer them that way, just because you get twice as many
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and it's slightly easier to prep them.

Neither way is wrong. I think I'd decide boat or stuffed depending on the fillings I was using, or why I was making them.

If I had a dozen jap's on hand and I was just going to make a snack for myself, I'd probably stuff. But let's say I had some visitors, then I'd probably do boat style just so I'd have 24 snacks instead of 12.


----------

